# unsure how to cure hen with sour crop



## emie (Aug 16, 2020)

This morning I noticed my five y/o hen expelling liquid from her beak. I am assuming this is sour crop, since her crop is large and squishy and it smells sour; she has the same symptoms as a hen that I lost back in May due to no treatment. I don't want her to die like the other one, does anyone have recommendations on what to do? I was planning on doing garlic water and greek yogurt, as one source told me, but someone said you have to give her medication because those other methods are only preventative? I am not in a position to get medication, so I am worried she'll just die. I am also unsure how and where to isolate her. All of this is very new to me, as I have never tended to a sick chicken despite having them for over ten years. Please help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's correct, she needs medication to cure the problem. Sulmet or Nystatin are the drugs of choice. 

Not sure Sulmet is available anymore due to new drug regs, Nystatin can be had through different pigeon websites. Stay with known sellers, don't use Amazon type places to find the drugs. Too often they are not what they say.


----------



## KRAZI5 (Aug 26, 2020)

Is there something that can be used that is natural? I have the Dane issue with my Silkie.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, with something like this modern medicine is the only thing that will cure it. 

I don't recommend treating without first talking to someone about it if you've never encountered it before. Treating without need can create unnecessary problems.


----------

